# Santander area campsites



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi all, we are off a ferry to Santander at 5.30 pm in October. Some sites are open but none get good reviews on trip adviser or UK campsites. 

Any ideas?

Philk


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It all depends on where you are going after you disembark....

the campsites around Santander are not brilliant in our experience and tend to want to separate people and money in their favour and with the minimum of effort and the same amount of space.....

If you are going to SW France then it is worth driving and then searching, if further into Spain or towards Portugal then good luck...... there are a few "aire equivalents" listed in the book.........

Sites often close down at the end of August and the remainder almost all close at the end of September apart from a few.......

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PhilK said:


> Hi all, we are off a ferry to Santander at 5.30 pm in October. Some sites are open but none get good reviews on trip adviser or UK campsites.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Philk


I posted this in response to an earlier post asking the same question Phil:

_Two nice places and we have used both when coming off the Santander ferry.

There is a smashing aire at Cabarceno; about 30 minutes from the port, beside a lake and, best of all, beside the National Park at Cabarceno and full of elephants, buffalo etc which you have a great view of. There is a full borne there

N43.35802/W3.81959

http://www.turismocantabria.es/es/que-ver-en-parque-de-cabarceno/65#alojamientos

The aire is free- you don't have to pay to go into the park unless you choose. You can see the big animals clearly enough !

If you look at the area on Google maps then you see the marked out area which is the actual borne. That is slightly sloping so most people park on the big area nearby, alongside the lake.

The second is the campsite at Santillana del Mar. This is open all year round,is ACSI rates but we did not pay at all, and is a short walk from a gorgeous little medieval village. Again, a short drive from Santander. Nice friendly campsite; we went in early January and were parked on the road as the grass pitches were wet. restaurant there too.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10902

Both are in MHF database and the former is in All The Aires Spain

G 
_

I don't know about the write ups you mention but we were happy with both of them.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Santander*

Grizzly, 
Thats great info, thanks. I think we can do it with those, cheers mate.

Philk


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Grizz and Dave, 

Just rang caming De Haro. Not only to they accept arrivals up to 9pm, but the night watchman will let you on the sight up to at least midnight. In our case we are staying there a couple of nights anyway. 

Camping Santillana have changed policy, they will now only commit to October opening if they have demand. As they did not take my details they are simply not going to be open. 

Cheers all

Phil K


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PhilK said:


> Grizz and Dave,
> 
> Just rang caming De Haro. Not only to they accept arrivals up to 9pm, but the night watchman will let you on the sight up to at least midnight. In our case we are staying there a couple of nights anyway.
> 
> ...


Santillana does not surprise me. There were only two of us there last January, even though there were Epiphany celebrations, parades and firework displays in the village the evening we arrived. The lovely man in charge opened up one shower block for us, turned on water and electricity and would not charge for our night.

We intend to go to the aire at Vittoria Gasteiz this time or, fall-back, if the ferry is late into Bilbao, to stay on the dockside there. Haro is closed when we want to use it.

Enjoy your trip

G


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Grizz and Dave,
> 
> Just rang caming De Haro. Not only to they accept arrivals up to 9pm, but the night watchman will let you on the sight up to at least midnight. In our case we are staying there a couple of nights anyway.
> 
> ...


I can recommend Camping de Haro and super little village too, the centre of the Rioja region and just an easy 2 hours drive from Santander. Watch out though when routing through Bilbao, there are some new motorway options that aren't on older Toms haven't heard off. We picked lucky.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Hi all, we are off a ferry to Santander at 5.30 pm in October. Some sites are open but none get good reviews on trip adviser or UK campsites.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


I can definitely recommend this one, stayed there in February, everywhere covered in snow. It was beautiful.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Grizzly,

Have a look at this one
http://www.campingdecastro.com/

I have rung to check they are open late in October

Phil


----------



## Ezy (Jan 12, 2013)

*Santander camping*

Hi we are also planning to catch the ferry from Santander after the 14th October. We are very excited as we will be travelling in our new Rapido 996m. Will keep an eye out for you


----------



## FifiFiat (Sep 12, 2012)

Just booked our Swift Suntor Millenium 590 RL on the Sunday night ferry Portsmouth to Bilbao - any one else on this 30 + hour cruise? We then aim to tour Northern Spanish Coast along to Santiago di Compost and back - any blogs grateful !!


----------

